# favorite waxes



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine at the moment are

Souveran
Closely followed by nattys blue


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Same here Souveran and Nattys Blue on the Clio at the moment.

Still like Clearkote CMW, and P21s though.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

For bling I find Souveran & Nattys blue about on a par. For durability Collinite Marques D'Elegance every time


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> For bling I find Souveran & Nattys blue about on a par.


Just wack them over a good sealant. The way I look at waxes these days, they are there just to look good!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

This is true buddy - and of course it depends on colour as on silver I personally prefer OCW over just about anything right now!


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

currently using p21s.. before that it was gold class all the way...but i have only been doing this for 6 months so i havent gone proffesional yet.
im not keen on the longevity of p21s though..only seems to look good for a couple of  days on mine


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

My favs are : Nattys Blue and Optimum Car Wax ( OCW )

The combination of the two its simple amazing


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> This is true buddy - and of course it depends on colour as on silver I personally prefer OCW over just about anything right now!


Its always down to the colour!, still loving 1Z Glanz on our silver cars here tbh. OCW is saved just for my baby!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I liked 1Z Glanz, looked great on my Silver 172. At the moment my fav's are #16 or Collinite both are great on my artic blue 182, and great value for money.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Souveran, p21's, #16, nattys , all ontop of #21 (not in one go of course)


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

What's this Natty's blue like then?

I currently use Megs #21 followed by a few layers of Gold Class clear cote wax.

Worth an addition maybe?

Tom


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Pinnacle Signature is a nice wax ( on Thunder Grey ) and I'm very impressed with OCW.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

TomS said:


> What's this Natty's blue like then?
> 
> I currently use Megs #21 followed by a few layers of Gold Class clear cote wax.
> 
> ...


Nattys Blue gives a deep wet clear look, Id use it rather than Gold Glass as Gold class contains some cleaners which will remove some of the #21.

Any pure carnuba is a better option to top a sealant rather than a cleaner wax like gold class.


----------



## Martinc (Oct 27, 2005)

I've tried Poorboys Ex-p for the winter, and was impressed, it goes on and off very well. I've given my clio 3 layers and will top off with #16 - when I get chance

Martin


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Signature or #16,

i love parking in the multistorey when i've just put signature on


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Absolute fave is #16, others I rate include #21, 845IW, 1z glanz, Zaino and EX-P


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich said:


> Nattys Blue gives a deep wet clear look, Id use it rather than Gold Glass as Gold class contains some cleaners which will remove some of the #21.
> 
> Any pure carnuba is a better option to top a sealant rather than a cleaner wax like gold class.


Ok thanks Rich

Do you reccommend a pure carnuba wax to ad after the #21?

Is Natty's blue a good one?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

TomS said:


> Ok thanks Rich
> 
> Do you reccommend a pure carnuba wax to ad after the #21?
> 
> ...


yeh i would put a wax ontop of #21, most good carnubas look the same imo, but others last longer, bead better etc, its the prep that counts mostly


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

TomS said:


> Ok thanks Rich
> 
> Do you reccommend a pure carnuba wax to ad after the #21?
> 
> ...


Yeah Nattys Blue would be my number one choice on you blue Paint, P21s or Clearkote Carnuba Moose wax would be my other 2 choices.


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

I have had a look, and think I'm going to try out the P21S. The Clearkote carnuba moose wax looks good too....  

Ideally I want something effective and easy ish to apply/remove.

Tom


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

TomS said:


> I have had a look, and think I'm going to try out the P21S. The Clearkote carnuba moose wax looks good too....
> 
> Ideally I want something effective and easy ish to apply/remove.
> 
> Tom


I don't know about the CMW but the P21S is so so easy to apply and remove. It goes really nice.

So easy infact.........if you leave the tub near your car...it applys itself!! haha


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL ^^

Good to hear.. think I may order some of that then


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Both CMW and P21s are easier to use, both blow Gold Class into the weeds in ease of use and looks IMO.

Ease of use for me Carnuba Paste/ liquid waxes wise.

Easyist first.

Pinnacle Souveran/Signature
P21s
Clearkote Carnuba Moose Wax
Nattys Blue
# Megs 16
Blitz
# Megs 26


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers Rich

I'm going for the P21s


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

But what about the smell? Do any smell as gorgeous as Nattys Blue?  

On that subject, can anyone settle something - does Nattys Blue smell like Juicy Fruit or Bubblicious? It's doing my head in - the missus says Bubblicious, I say Juicy Fruit.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Souveran smells good enough to eat, better IMO than the Juicy fruit Nattys!  

I dont really care how they smell really!, AG Extra Gloss makes me high though  LOL!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bubblicious is natty blue


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

This thread should become the first poll, don't you think??


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

They have a poll going on samples.

This would be a good poll though

Shipper


----------



## lodzinski (Oct 26, 2005)

autosmart carnauba gold and platinum, or 3m perfect it machine polish and finishing glaze.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

meg #21 followed by #16 work very well on my silver golf.


----------



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

Megs #16 all the way for me


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

BENJY said:


> meg #21 followed by #16 work very well on my silver golf.


me too, i've got Megs #7 to fit in there too, just a case of having the time


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Poorboy's Natty's blue on top of Wolfgang deep gloss sealant.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Collinite 845 IW for me, only thing against it is that it smells like fly spray :s

Was impressed with Nattys Blue when I used it and Signature is soooo easy to use and smells gorgeous.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well at the mo mine is Pinnacle Signature 
but that is after the #7 and EX-P


----------

